# Goon 1.5 clone



## Paul33 (7/10/17)

Shout out to @Greyz for the goon 1.5. 

Some silly Saturday morning coil install and the dna aliens just fit. 

Shot dude. You’re a legend

Reactions: Like 1


----------

